# Biete- Schneider Electric Modicon M340 SPS / Bauteile



## ralalla (5 Januar 2021)

Ich biete hier Bauteile bzw. SPS der Fa. Schneider Electric M340 an.

Diese waren ca. 2 Jahre in trockenen und sauberen Schaltschränken zur Hausautomatisierung verbaut und wurden nun gegen ein anderes System ausgetauscht.
Die Steuerungen befinden sich optisch sowie techn. in fast neuwertigem Zustand.

Als Gesamtpaket würde ich die Steuerungen für 1600,00€ inkl. ggf. Versand verkaufen.
*
1x Steuerung bestehend aus:*
1x BMXXBP0400 (Rückwandplatte), 
1x BMXCPS2010 (Stromversorgung 24V), 
1x BMXP341000 (Prozessormodul) ink. SD Karte, 
1x BMXNOR0200H (ETH-Modul) inkl. SD Karte), 
1x BMXDDI1602  (digitale Eingänge), 
1x BMXAMI0410 (analoge Eingänge), 
2x BMXFTB2000 (Gehäuseklemmen- Stecker); 
Preisvorstellung: *400€*
*
2x Steuerung  bestehend aus:*
1x BMXXBP0600 (Rückwandplatte), 
1 BMXCPS2010  (Stromversorgung 24V), 
1x BMXP341000 (Prozessormodul) ink. SD Karte, 
1x  BMXNOR0200H (ETH-Modul) inkl. SD Karte), 
1x BMXDDI1602  (digitale Eingänge), 
1x BMXDDO1602 (digitale Ausgänge) 
1x BMXAMI0410 (analoge Eingänge), 
3x BMXFTB2000 (Gehäuseklemmen- Stecker); 
Preisvorstellung: *450€/ Steuerung

*
*1x Steuerung  bestehend aus:*
1x BMXXBP0600  (Rückwandplatte), 
1x BMXCPS2010 (Stromversorgung 24V), 
1x BMXP341000  (Prozessormodul) ink. SD Karte, 
1x BMXNOR0200H (ETH-Modul) inkl. SD  Karte),
 1x BMXDDI1602  (digitale Eingänge), 
1x BMXAMI0410 (analoge Eingänge), 
2x BMXFTB2000 (Gehäuseklemmen- Stecker); 
Preisvorstellung: *430€*
Kein Verkauf von Einzelteilen, immer nur eine Steuerung oder alle zusammen.


----------

